# Devided Payara Tank



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a 100gallon 72,18,18" with 2 5" Hydrolycus Scomberoides and I was wondering if the tank could be divided with something like a Manueli or other solitary piranha?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Golden Pygo said:


> I have a 100gallon 72,18,18" with 2 5" Hydrolycus Scomberoides and I was wondering if the tank could be divided with something like a Manueli or other solitary piranha?


Dont those fish come from the same waters as p's?
If they do I think the solo p may get stressed out


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Indeed they do, and though there might not be a problem with it right now, both the fish you have mentioned get to a pretty good size and you might run into a space issue later on.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If I were you I would look into a few VATF or even try some High Fin Wolf Fish in there and do not divide the tank. I have 2 Dwarf snakeheads with my Scombs right now with no problems at all. Scombs grow so slow and will probably die by 12" or less.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mannys don't handle stress well and shouldn't be divided with anything... Especially something that would eat them in the wild. Maybe a medium sized rhom would be ok as a growout or even something small like a sanchezi would be better


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay so no dividing I guess but I would like to get some aggressive/semi aggressive tank mates for them, thing is that whatever I get has to come from belowwater because the LFS around here never have anything like wolfish, snake heads, arowannas anything of the sort.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You can put rays with them if your tanks big enough


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Its 72x18x18 is that big enough for rays?

Here are some pics of one of them and if you think it might not be a scomb let me know.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah it would be for a smaller type of ray or even a motoro for quite a long time..but your gravel looks pretty rough


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah its the kind of rocks a lot of people use for their driveway.


----------

